# Torchwood: Children of Earth



## Bombsii (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone else watching this week? 

I personally am obssessed with Torchwood. Here in England, the format is that all five episodes of the story run within a week and we are currently on the second part on tuesday. Wondering if anyone else gets it in a different way.

So what do all of you people think of it so far?


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 7, 2009)

I HAVEN'T SEEN IT :( but I did record it so. I shall watch at a later date


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 7, 2009)

I missed the first part as well but caught up with the magical power of the iplayer. Thank god i'm British.


----------



## Minish (Jul 7, 2009)

...I think I may have died from the awesome.

Seriously. o_o Yesterday wasn't even amazing in a 'for Torchwood' way or in a guilty pleasure way, it was FANTASTIC. I've read around from reviews and the next two episodes aren't as explosive, which is understandable, but of course I still think they'll be awesome. XD

I was worried the Jack/Ianto might be a bit annoying last night as well, near the beginning I had a thought it might be, but it was less slash and more actual relationship between two men, and... oh god. It was just amazing.

Seriously, if anybody hasn't watched it, WATCH ITTT~ <3
Only two hours and a half until the second! The good thing about having annual favourite shows is that I get SUPER excited when it's actually the time for them. XD


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone seen this quick teaser? Looks scary...Even if the next two episodes aren't going to be as dynamic they sure look amazing.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 7, 2009)

FUCK.

I watched both episodes tonight because yesterday they were dissecting a whale on Channel Four. :P

And wow. I'm not kidding. This is a return to form. This is _Empty Child_ standard. This is terrifying.

I mean it's just bloody awesome on so many levels. It sets up predictable plots and then shoots them in the back (literally, in some cases). It's weird. It's self-referential. It's genre-savvy.

Hell, even the loss of Owen and Tosh was excusable. It's _that _good. And also, Peter Capaldi is awesomesauce. It's like he was born to do angry Scottish politicians.


----------



## Minish (Jul 10, 2009)

...no. NO. RTD, RTD, _RTD_? BRING. HIM. BACK.

@______@ I've never cried so much for a fictional character before. And then it started all over again an hour later because I realised there's actually very little chance he'll come _back_.

Noooo the episode was going so well before you RUINED it with this totally unnecessary killing off. I'm not just saying that because I love Jack/Ianto to pieces, I'm saying it because RTD, this was a bad idea. :/ Most people enjoy Torchwood so much more because of Jack/Ianto. Without it the show is... just... gahhhh I dunno. It was wonderfully scripted and just starting to get good and properly relationshippy. The line '...he is very handsome. Now stop it.' is supposed to make me squee like heck, not start bawling. >_>

I didn't even cry this much at Owen and Tosh, because at least _that_ was a good idea plot-wise, if completely heartbreaking. D=

Um, yeah. Other than that, pretty good so far. DX


----------



## Frosty~ (Jul 10, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> ...no. NO. RTD, RTD, _RTD_? BRING. HIM. BACK.
> 
> @______@ I've never cried so much for a fictional character before. And then it started all over again an hour later because I realised there's actually very little chance he'll come _back_.
> 
> ...


Well, the actors can't stay on forever. If the actor wanted to leave, then RTD had to write them out of the plot. To be honest, it was a pretty good way of doing it. At least it didn't happen like Tosh's death...


----------



## Minish (Jul 10, 2009)

But screenwriters can't just go on who wants to leave and who doesn't want to leave. I'm sure between Owen and Tosh's actors, one of them wouldn't minded have staying, we don't really know.

Personally I think it was a terrible way of doing it. :/ It didn't make much sense plot-wise at all, I don't think. It was pretty unnecessary. And I don't think RTD realises just how much of the fanbase he has pissed off--if there's going to be another series after this, there won't be as many viewers, that's for sure.

EDIT: ...DX
Yeah. The last episode was probably one of the most upsetting and disturbing things I've ever seen. Genius ideas, but horrifying ideas.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 12, 2009)

Ianto's death was sad (hell, even I cried a bit), but I think there's a certain poignancy to it. Think about it; originally, Torchwood was a vast organisation on par with the Secret Services. Then, after the events of Cybermen vs. Daleks, it was reduced to five guys in Cardiff, and then down to three after the end of series two. Now, it's just two people. It's a tragic downwards spiral, and the perfect end to the Torchwood franchise (assuming that the producers do the decent thing and end the series after this - a new series with a totally new cast would just feel tacky).

Still haven't seen episode five because I was dragged off on holiday. Gonna catch up on it now.


----------



## Minish (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah. I was really only angry/disapproving of the Ianto situation because I truly thought it would just be simple character deaths like Tosh and Owen--Torchwood went on without them, for this third series.

If there isn't going to be a fourth series, then I must agree. I think. I also like how Torchwood started with Jack and Gwen as a sort of 'special team', and also were the first prominent characters, and then it ended that way, with them parting ways.

I'm really hoping there _isn't_ going to be any more Torchwood, because as good as the viewer stats were, and how much I loved this series and it as a whole, it was a perfect ending. That's the only way I'll really like the ending of this series.

But eh, whatever happens, it was still the best Torchwood has ever churned out. And I think this series is also better than anything I've seen from Doctor Who, but then I'm not a massive DW fan anyway.


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 12, 2009)

Although I absolutely adore Ianto I think it was great timing having him killed off at the end of part 4. He had the best death and i'm partly hoping they don't make another series now. That final scene seemed to conclude the whole show, and i'd love it to stay that way.

Jack is the scariest thing in the whole of torchwood. He terrified me, I totally didn't see *another* shock coming. Especially not like that. 

Wow. Just wow. By the way the DVD for it only comes out on tuesday in the UK, we'll be able to rewatch it as soon as it comes off of the iplayer :D


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 12, 2009)

> But eh, whatever happens, it was still the best Torchwood has ever churned out. And I think this series is also better than anything I've seen from Doctor Who, but then I'm not a massive DW fan anyway.


Eh, each to his own. I'll admit that I absolutely love Torchwood regardless of anything, but if I really have to do a proper objective critique then I'll have to concede that Doctor Who was better because... well, it didn't take itself so serious. Torchwood was trying to do the whole X-Files thing whilst still remaining tied to DW canon, which kinda made it awkward at times. To utterly mince the words of a review I read a long time ago (probably done by Charlie Brooker, it certainly sounds like the kind of thing he'd say) - "Torchwood is like watching a new series of Postman Pat, but instead of delivering mail he's masturbating furiously whilst running over old people in his van".

You are right, however, that it was the greatest thing to come out of Torchwood ever. Probably rates quite high amongst any Doctor Who-related stuff, for that matter.

I was genuinely shaking after watching the last episode. Like, some weird mix of fear and horror. That is genuinely disturbing stuff. The whole "we use kids as crack cocaine" thing was also a really interesting new angle. I was shocked when I found out; I was literally not expecting it at all.

And if they EVER dare making a new Torchwood series after this...


----------



## Frosty~ (Jul 12, 2009)

Uhh, Russel said himself that if the reaction to Child of Earth is good enough, there'll be a fourth series.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 13, 2009)

I loved it. I didn't get to watch them while they were on (well, I did get to, but I couldn't be bothered) so I watched them all just now one after another on iPlayer (which I do regret a bit. The best thing about this kind of series is watching them along with anyine else and feeling the suspense). It was some of the best Torchwood came up with. Although this it probably down to the fact that it was all an ongoing storyline for the entire series. It brings to memory the serial storylines in the old Doctor Who series, which I also loved. It's a pity things like this don't come around too often any more, but it's also a good thing, seeing as how I find them super-awesome when they are made.

A fourth series? How? So basically Torchwood with Gwen, Jack if he comes back and maybe Rhys, all without the Hub. I don't see how that would work.

And there's a few things I still don't understand... did they explain why they chose to appear to Britain at all? Or were they just holding up the unwritten law that London is the single most eventful place in the universe, closely followed by Cardiff?

(Also, nitpicking, but what was up with that guy who said "The United Kingdom and Northern Ireland" the Whoniverse keeps getting things like that wrong. Like in The Sound of Drums when they say that the man is "President Elect" but they act as if he's actually the President)


EDIT: I knew it! John Frobisher was played by the same person as in the Doctor Who episode Fires of Pompeii.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 13, 2009)

> Uhh, Russel said himself that if the reaction to Child of Earth is good enough, there'll be a fourth series.


oh cuntbuckets.

):



> And there's a few things I still don't understand... did they explain why they chose to appear to Britain at all? Or were they just holding up the unwritten law that London is the single most eventful place in the universe, closely followed by Cardiff?


Well, Britain's where the first meeting occurred, so I guess they chose it for the second because they were used to it... and also so they could blackmail the British government I guess?

Also, it happens in Britain because the writers are British. If Torchwood was written by Americans, the 456 would land in New York; and if the show was written by Nigerians, they'd set it in Lagos (and by god would it be hilarious).


----------



## Minish (Jul 13, 2009)

I seriously still can't imagine what the hell he's going to do for a fourth series.

I would have been all set for it, but just... Ianto being killed off has completely changed it for me, for some reason. :/ Heartlessly, the fanservice was one of the... well, main parts of the show. And all we have left are _Jack and Gwen_. Now, I love Jack to pieces, and he's had some of the best development, but the bases of their personalities are not exactly as unique as Tosh, Owen and Ianto's were. They were less noticeable, less prominent, but they were much more interesting and much more compelling to keep watching.

So RTD's got ridden of three of the best characters, and is somehow hoping to make a fourth series? What's he going to do, kill off Gwen's baby (maybe Rhys too, who knows!) and bring in some random new male character for the slashy fanservice?

Because, uh, that will suck so much I won't even allow myself to watch it as a guilty pleasure. D:

Somehow, Ianto held together a lot of the remains of Torchwood after series 2. Rather ironically since he was actually pretty unassuming before... I just can't see what could be done to Torchwood now. There's also no Hub. And Jack's gone off god know's where, what's he going to do, just come back in a year or so all perfect again?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 13, 2009)

I WANTED A NEW TORCHWOOD HUB. D:<

The ending was a perfect end to the series, but I wanted a new Torchwood team. Lois was perfect as an informant, I was going to say Rupesh as the new Med, but he's dead so yeah.

Jack's grandson dying was the most epic scene in all of Torchwood. Screw Ianto, I never liked the emphasis on Jack/Ianto. I mean it was a nice subplot, but Ianto's just become a lovesick puppy.


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 14, 2009)

OH MY GOD THAT WAS AMAZING ; ; It's so, so tragic. I just ... and then ... ; ; I mean I actually almost cried in Day Four and during Day Five I teared up. You know, at the council estate with the men?

_Yeah_. It hit me really hard because the exact same thing would have happened here. It was just ... brilliant. That was an amazing end to Torchwood, although I'm very sad to see it go.

Lois would have made a brilliant addition. :( SOOOOO GOOD.

I just. I mean. With Jack and Steven (Stephen?). That was so sad. And his _daughter_ I mean... :( 

D:

If it really does end here it'll be a fitting and perfect end to the series. If it _doesn't_ then I could see a new Hub being built (perhaps with UNNAMED SECRET SERVICE LADY as part of it?). I mean we'd definitely need some Lois, definitely Gwen... I could see possibly Rhys but probably not, honestly. I think a good setting would be to focus on Gwen restarting the Torchwood Institute and recruiting Lois and pulling a team together, and then with Jack returning to help with a new crisis.

; ; god I fucking loved Children of Earth ; ;


----------



## Minish (Jul 14, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> I think a good setting would be to focus on Gwen restarting the Torchwood Institute and recruiting Lois and pulling a team together, and then with Jack returning to help with a new crisis.


I'm really fond of this idea as well--since RTD said a fourth series is 'ready to go' if there's good reviews and stuff for CoE (which there HAS been. because it was AWESOME of course)--this is the best way I can see it at least beginning.

It needs to be different from the start of the other two series--with Torchwood rebuilding. I'd like to see Gwen doing some stuff on her own with Jack gone, and I can definitely see her giving Lois a call and eventually the two forming a new mini Torchwood. And then perhaps Jack pops in halfway through the series, though I would like to see him having a new role considering everything that happened in CoE (a.k.a. Stephen mainly, and Ianto).

*babbles* I'm sure they'll be able to pull it off, I just think CoE changed a lot for the show... and a fourth series would have to be even better, which will be really difficult.


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 14, 2009)

A series four would need some big changes. Jack would have to take a rather more back-seat role given his whole "I sacrificed my grandson for the rest of the world" to deal with his issues over that. Gwen would *of course* be restricted to mostly desk duty given her whole spawn thing. Lois doesn't strike me as an effective field agent. That really does leave the SECRET AGENT STATE PROTECTION LADY (did we ever get her name? I know I only watched all five today but I can't remember) to handle to more dangerous stuff.

After the 456 Torchwood can really only face an ever bigger, more dangerous enemy or situation. That's the only way it can go, and I hope they don't overshoot or fall too short of the mark. I do have faith in RTD but ... I mean ... anything's possible. 

(also this is a bit of a gayyyyy reaction but I liked the bit where Jack was naked. just sayin', since we got a shot of his crotch. :3)


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 20, 2009)

OH MY GOD


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 20, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> (also this is a bit of a gayyyyy reaction but I liked the bit where Jack was naked. just sayin', since we got a shot of his crotch. :3)


Have you met my friend Bad Wolf?


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 20, 2009)

Darkarmour said:


> Have you met my friend Bad Wolf?


Yeah but in that episode, the de-materialising (or whatever) gun was in the way. In this, the only thing in the way was the letters on the surveillance monitor (which I found kinda cheesy) and you actually see a bit more.


----------



## ClockworkJB (Jul 20, 2009)

I never really watched much of Torchwood, probably cause here in Australia it aired on channel 10 (primetime trashland, with the exception of House and Good News Week), rather than ABC where it belongs, which kinda skewed my view of it a bit.

It started airing again on ABC2 recently, but I figured I'll just get the dvds eventually. Can't go past a little Captain Jack fanservice xD


----------



## PK (Jul 20, 2009)

I thought it was easily the best thing to come out of torchwood. Everything about them was phenomenal.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 22, 2009)

What I think will happen is to skip about 1-5 years. Gwen's back after giving birth, Lois is in the team and they're starting a "recruitment drive". Soon they'll have a full team again, then as per usual, Harkness comes in rather extravagantly. Boom, Series 4.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 22, 2009)

Where do you think it'd be set?


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 23, 2009)

Cardiff. :P If it were set in London it'd be a bit boring. Plus they need to rebuild the Torchwood hub over the rift there... because that could be quite dangerous, left unattended.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 23, 2009)

maybe they will find Torchwood Four.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 23, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> maybe they will find Torchwood Four.


Or have the next series _focus_ on Torchwood Four. Introduce a new team. Wouldn't hurt, would it?


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 23, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Or have the next series _focus_ on Torchwood Four. Introduce a new team. Wouldn't hurt, would it?


Love this idea. Maybe Gwen joins them?


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 23, 2009)

Where would Torchwood four be? Belfast?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 23, 2009)

Murkrow said:


> Where would Torchwood four be? Belfast?


Probably. While it would be a nice idea, I doubt BBC Cymru will hand over the show while they're doing Doctor Who.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 23, 2009)

Murkrow said:


> Where would Torchwood four be? Belfast?


If they were in Belfast, they would not exactly be lost. Imagination, man!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 23, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> If they were in Belfast, they would not exactly be lost. Imagination, man!


SPACE.

Inside an alien warship, the rest of the team dead and the leader being tortured about where the Doctor is. Harkness finds this ship from that jump he made, the aliens confusing him for a cloaked spy they sent.

2 years before, a surprise candidate comes in for Prime Minister, a man named Brian Green. No background before 1990. Won in the biggest landslide in history, yet no one questioned it. Not even the media.

Back on the ship, the leader and Harkness take over the ship and steer it back to Earth, but not before the alien leader initiates the anti-piracy protocol which destroys the engine.

They crash land in Belfast, and Harkness goes back to rebuild Torchwood Three but not before they build the hub out of the warship's remains.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 24, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> maybe they will find Torchwood Four.


Torchwood Four? I always thought there were only three branches - Cardiff, London, Edinburgh?


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 27, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> If they were in Belfast, they would not exactly be lost. Imagination, man!


Maybe it was in Belfast, and it flew off. Maybe they just completely forgot where it was.

I like the idea of it constantly moving, that's what I imagined when it was said to be lost.
Nobody ever sees it, but if you're inside it's like you're in a new location every day, something like that. And you can only find it if there's someone on the inside, but one day everyone there left or died so they couldn't find it.



goldenquagsire said:


> Torchwood Four? I always thought there were only three branches - Cardiff, London, Edinburgh?


In one episode (I think the first), they said there were four, and they "lost" the fourth one.


----------



## Ruby (Jul 27, 2009)

Swansea


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 3, 2009)

> In one episode (I think the first), they said there were four, and they "lost" the fourth one.


lol, I thought Edinburgh was the "lost" Torchwood.



> Swansea


Haha, for real?

Not that I'm knocking Swansea. My dad works there, and we've been dragged off to see his town once. It's a lovely, if soggy, place.


----------

